# Cruise comments please



## Patri (Feb 5, 2012)

Planning a cruise for a group. Based on their desires, the finalists are NCL Norwegian Sky (stops at Grand Bahama Island, Nassau, Great Stirrup Cay) and Royal Caribbean Majesty of the Seas (Nassau, CoCo Cay, Key West).
Any recommendations from those with experience?
Thanks.


----------



## momeason (Feb 5, 2012)

I prefer RC to Norwegian, but like Celebrity and Princess best. I do not like Carnival. IF you stop in Nassau go to Paradise Island.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm not certain about NCL's Sky but, Majesty is one of the oldest ships in the fleet for RCI. While this class of ship is still nice, it doesn't begin to compare with the newer ships on the seas. Cabins are tiny comparitavely speaking.

I have a photo album from our sailing on RCI's Monarch of the Sea's, Majesty's sister ship and the same class of ship. The cabin we were in was an outside cabin. I believe it was listed as a superior view outside cabin. At any rate, it was a little larger than the normal outside cabin for this class of ship.

If you think it will help you can view that particular photo album by clicking the photo below. It should take you directly to the album.


----------



## hypnotiq (Feb 6, 2012)

I've done 8 cruises with Princess and 1 on RC and 1 on NCL. Def. like Princess the best, obviously.


----------



## Mimi39 (Feb 6, 2012)

We did the Bahamas cruise on NCL Sky last April, nice ship, good food and entertainment.  Go to cruisecritic.com for lots of cruise information.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 6, 2012)

There is a lot of good information on Cruise Critic, you might want to check out that website.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 6, 2012)

riverdees05 said:


> There is a lot of good information on Cruise Critic, you might want to check out that website.



Great web site for cruise information. We prefer Celebrity Cruise Lines because they cater to all our age group (40-75 years old),their new solitics class of ships  , service by staff, their staterooms and their food (food is a very subject topics on every cruise line).


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 6, 2012)

I personally like the itinerary with Key West.  Such a fun place.  Lots for everyone to do so I would pick that one.  I also have no use for Grand Bahama (aka Freeport).  Some nice beaches but the port area is very commercial.  They have put a little shopping type village at the dock area but when we cruise usually just stay on the boat there.  

I think you have to weigh your options.  NCL is a newer boat.  Has the freestyle dining which with a group is a great feature.  What is more important to you are your group.  The boat or the excursions?  IMO both NCL and RCL have a similar offering.  

Also is there a price difference and is it substantial.


----------



## momeason (Feb 6, 2012)

pedro47 said:


> Great web site for cruise information. We prefer Celebrity Cruise Lines because they cater to all our age group (40-75 years old),their new solitics class of ships  , service by staff, their staterooms and their food (food is a very subject topics on every cruise line).



I agree totally. Love Celebrity!


----------



## Judy (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd choose Royal Caribbean over NCL every time.  It was my experience and that of my sister (whose food tastes are very different from mine and who sailed a different NCL ship) that the only way to receive a good dining experience on NCL was to eat in the extra price "specialty" restaurants.  NCL fares may appear lower than RCL's, but for a fair comparison I'd suggest including the cost of specialty dining in the NCL cruise cost.


----------



## Patri (Feb 8, 2012)

I appreciate the responses, especially those with personal experience. I had already gone to Cruise Critic, and it is kind of overwhelming.
The price between the two is similar, and now I will start weighing the options.


----------



## elaine (Feb 8, 2012)

we have done the sister RCCL ship for a 4 day Bahama cruise. It was fine, price was great. You are not getting a big, fancy ship with lots of stuff---BUT, RCCL will have a rock climbing wall and pools, whirlpools, etc. CoCo Cay is quite nice--we enjoyed it a lot. If anyone has kids, this category of ship has a good kids club and a great kids club on CoCo Cay (geared more towards 3-7 on the beach). My 10 yr old really liked the rock wall and the kids club, also. We thought the food was fine---if you don't lke anything, you can always get salmon--it's good.  We also prefer Celeb and Princess----but you aren't getting one of those cruises for this price. IMHO, RCCL gives a good cruise (even food) even on its older ships with the Bahamas at the bottom price level. We also had my parents with us and they thought it was fine.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 8, 2012)

Patri said:


> I appreciate the responses, especially those with personal experience. I had already gone to Cruise Critic, and it is kind of overwhelming.
> The price between the two is similar, and now I will start weighing the options.



Cruise Critic can be very overwhelming.  There seems to be a lot of negativity on there.  Seems many just go on there to complain.  I just love to cruise.  I also think a lot of it has to do with expectations.  I have cruised RCCL (4), NCL (2), Celebrity (2), Princess (1) and of course Carnival (7).  I think they all have their plusses and minuses.  Is Carnival "less" than Celebrity, yes.  But it is also 1/2 the price so I don't mind eating and paying for the Steakhouse one night saving us hundreds of dollars.  Would love to do NCL and RCCL more but with 3 kids Carnival is one of the only lines that offers reasonably priced rooms for 5 so for now Carnival it is.  

Enjoy whichever cruise you pick.  Cruising is what you make of it.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 8, 2012)

Also love that Carnival lets you bring on a 750ml bottle of wine per adult plus a 12 pack of soda/water/juice per passenger.  Not only is it a huge dollar savings but it allows me wine choices which they may not offer.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 8, 2012)

GeraldineT said:


> Also love that Carnival lets you bring on a 750ml bottle of wine per adult plus a 12 pack of soda/water/juice per passenger.  Not only is it a huge dollar savings but it allows me wine choices which they may not offer.



Celebrity allows 2 bottles of wine per cabin at embarkation. Holland America lets passengers add a bottle (at least) per passenger at port stops. 

I didn't chime in earlier due to lack of info about the ports in question.

www.cruisecritic.com is to cruises what TUG is to timeshares. Lots of info that can be intimidating at first.

Jim


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 8, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Celebrity allows 2 bottles of wine per cabin at embarkation. Holland America lets passengers add a bottle (at least) per passenger at port stops.
> 
> I didn't chime in earlier due to lack of info about the ports in question.
> 
> ...



Good to know. Thanks.  Have always wanted to cruise HAL but it never worked out.


----------



## elaine (Feb 9, 2012)

*families of 5*

We are also a family of 5. Most RCCL ships have Family Ocean view cabins that can sleep 6 persons. You have to call directly, you cannot book online and most times the cabins will not even show up as an option online. 
Also, if you can split up, NCL Epic has studio rooms for 1 person. We are doing a quad room for Mom/3kids and Dad is bunking around the hall in a studio. Being able to book studio at 1/2 price of a double saved a ton of $.


----------



## davhu1 (Feb 9, 2012)

Being the first cruise, either one is fine.  You have lots of people who like or dislike for personal preference and no mean one is better than another.  Pick one this time and take the other one next time.  Comes down to which port you like to go first?

We cruised on Carnival (2X), RC (1X), NC (2X+1 next month).  Here are my opinion:

Carnival - Least expensive and attracts younger crowd and young families.  Lots of partying on pool and drinking on deck (some may say more lively) .  Teenagers seem to like it more.  It was the first of our 2 cruises and remembered the food was good, but people say the quality has gone down.

RCI - Is the least favorite of the 3.  Food in the dinning room was very good ~20% of the time.  Food in the buffet was ok the first night or two and then everything seem to taste the same.  Mostly taste less chicken with different source on top.  Food overcooked and dry.  The serving area is small and very crowed.

NCL - Dinning room food was good in general, may be very good 15% of the time.  The specialty restaurant were better, at least the first cruise.  The first cruise, they offered 2 for 1 special.  We try them all, except for the steakhouse.  We may try the steakhouse next time.  Probably do French or Italian again and can pass the rest.  The buffet has more selection and the dinning area is more spacious (larger ship).  NC is less formal and can walking any time during dinning hours.  We like it, but some dislike if for the same reason.  The evening show was comparable to RC and better than Carnival.  The chocoholic event was amazing and not to be missed if you like sweets.  Long-long table of chocolate deserts.  First cruise was in the afternoon, the second was in the evening.  We also find the crew more friendly.

Need to try the Princess (2014).

Happy cruising!


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 9, 2012)

elaine said:


> We are also a family of 5. Most RCCL ships have Family Ocean view cabins that can sleep 6 persons. You have to call directly, you cannot book online and most times the cabins will not even show up as an option online.
> Also, if you can split up, NCL Epic has studio rooms for 1 person. We are doing a quad room for Mom/3kids and Dad is bunking around the hall in a studio. Being able to book studio at 1/2 price of a double saved a ton of $.



I am mixed on being split up.  In most cases it is cheaper to book two inside cabins (with or w/o the single) than the suites or larger family cabins and you have the luxury of the second cabin.  However I can foresee hubby lounging out in his cabin and me and a 1, 3 & 5 year old in mine.  

Last cruise with booked two insides side by side but not adjoining.  Nice to have the second bathroom and additional storage and it was only $200 more than 5 in one since there was little fare difference ($100 each) for the 3rd/4th/5th passengers.  2 days before we were booked to leave the upscale fairy called and for another $200 got a grande suite with balcony.  It was amazing and the best $400.  

My view on cruising is "as cheap as possible".  We sleep and shower in the room.  I have a friend who will only cruise in a larger balcony cabin and for what she pays we can cruise twice and sometimes three times for the same money.  But then that is why I have been on 16 cruises and she has been on 2.  They are saving up for their third.  :rofl:


----------



## elaine (Feb 9, 2012)

With younger kids, I would want Dad nearby. We also did the 2 side-by-sides when our kids were younger. Those RCCL family cabins are usually about the price of a balcony and can be a good deal sometimes (we got a special in 2010 where 3rd, 4th--and 5th, 6th persons were $199). A few newer ships even have interior families. 
As my kids are tweens/teens now, we thought we would give the 4 person balcony cabin (not much more than an inside) plus the single studio a try. Plus, he is an early riser, so the kids can sleep late and Dad can make as much noise as he wants in the AM.

Disney Dream and Fantasy also have OV 5 person cabins. If you go off-season, or book VERY early and very late, you can sometimes get a decent deal.


----------



## jasavak (Feb 9, 2012)

Judy said:


> I'd choose Royal Caribbean over NCL every time.  It was my experience and that of my sister (whose food tastes are very different from mine and who sailed a different NCL ship) that the only way to receive a good dining experience on NCL was to eat in the extra price "specialty" restaurants.  NCL fares may appear lower than RCL's, but for a fair comparison I'd suggest including the cost of specialty dining in the NCL cruise cost.





     I agree.  I was on a 14 day with Norwegian and everyone I spoke to said the same thing about the food .   It's terrible unless you pay for the specialty restaurants


----------



## elaine (Feb 9, 2012)

nervous about the food also---reviews very mixed to negative. DH and I just discussed the NCL food reputation and decided it would be fine for our teens and DH and I would eat (alone) in the specialities many nights. NCL with the studio room saved us upwards of $1500 and made a Med. cruise possible with the kids.


----------



## GeraldineT (Feb 9, 2012)

elaine said:


> nervous about the food also---reviews very mixed to negative. DH and I just discussed the NCL food reputation and decided it would be fine for our teens and DH and I would eat (alone) in the specialities many nights. NCL with the studio room saved us upwards of $1500 and made a Med. cruise possible with the kids.



Not sure which ship you are sailing on (I was on Gem and Dawn) but I thought the food was good.  The dining room offerings were pretty much what you would get on any of the cruise lines and we ate in the italian a few times (think Macaroni Grill) and the BBQ was also good.  Only did the steakhouse once.  We would check the menu in the morning at the main and decide if we wanted to eat there.  On one of the cruises we actually ate in the dining room for an app and soup and salad and then had our main meal at the BBQ.  I believe on the Dawn there was also a mexican.  I think between the 2 cruises we ate in a specialty 5 times in total and spent maybe $150 between the 2 cruises.  We wound up eating buffets or food court 1 or 2 nights simply because we really didn't feel like getting dressed and going to dinner.  Especially on the beach days or the days you get back to the ship later.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 9, 2012)

Also I would like to suggest a web sit called cruise addict.com and cruisemate com. not as overwheming as cruise critic.


----------



## bjones9942 (Feb 9, 2012)

I did a Royal Caribbean cruise from Long Beach down the Mexican Rivera with my Aunt and her friends for her 97th birthday.  It was very nice, the food was good and those that went to the entertainment said they had a good time too.


----------

